# Decalgirl - matte skins



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

I went to order the Decalgirl skin - Laurie's garden and noticed the up charge for matte coating.

Does anyone use these or do you order the glossy standard version


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just ordered a matte skin for my nook today.... I am curious to see how it turns out... Hopefully I will have it in a week or so, unfortunately it is a "custom" order.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I had Tree of Life in glossy first, and ordered the matte when they came out.  I like the matte much better!


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I love the matte finish.  It's a huge difference from the glossy finish.  No fingerprints and no glare...two great improvements for me!


----------



## sallys (Nov 14, 2009)

Just received and applied Decalgirl "burlwood" skin in matte to my K2. I love the look.  IMO the matte finish is the best choice for a simulated wood since it gives the skin a more "natural" look.  My K2 almost looks like it's installed in a fine wooden frame!


----------



## karenanywild (Jan 6, 2010)

Just got mine today. I ordered the matte finish and am glad I did. It looks great. If you can still use the coupon from piewacket (use that as the coupon code) it helps make up for the upcharge.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is the skin I want to purchase -


_(clickable image made with the KindleBoards Skin Browser)_

The question is matte or glossy


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Casse said:


> The question is matte or glossy


Answer... matte 

Can't wait till it all comes in and I can dress it up


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

You'll love the matte...I have the matte Library skin and it looks fabulous. I wouldn't want to have the glare from the skin around the screen. Amazon did a great job in getting the screen to have limited glare and I wouldn't want to defeat that with a glossy skin. However, we kindof have to consider ourselves lucky since those who bought skins before us didn't have the matte option at all! 


_(clickable image made with the KindleBoards Skin Browser)_​


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I just got my first skin yesterday. I ordered the matte finish, and I really like it. As a rule, I just don't like glossy finishes (I usually ordered matte on photos, too). It's very smooth, and non-reflective. I was afraid the glossy finish would be distracting, particularly since I will be doing a lot of reading in the sun this summer.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Laurie's Garden is the skin that I ordered- it is on its way to me, so I'll let you know what it looks like once it arrives...  I did not spend the extra money on the matte finish, so I'll let you know what it's like in the glossy-


----------



## Suzan129 (Jan 1, 2010)

i just got the matte black. i like it allot


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Good Choice.  I've had glossy and now I have a matte and I prefer the matte ... it doesn't get as fingerprinty and I don't have to be as careful positioning my k in the light to avoid annoying reflections ...


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Id go with matte


----------



## kat89447 (Nov 6, 2009)

Those are great. I have decal girl skins but they didn't have the matte option when I got mine. Now if they would offer the option to just buy the front for half the price. Mines in a case and the back is not necessarily needed. LOL


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

I just received the "Library" skin for my DX yesterday and I ordered it in matte as well. I love it!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Jason- please post pics! I have Library in Glossy and would love to see Matte


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Pom, there are a couple of shots of my Library matte skin on a K2i (not like Jason's DX) here: 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5755.msg342694.html#msg342694

And Harvey has been nice enough to add the links with pics to my post about it above as well. Thanx for the help, Harvey!


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I bought two in glossy even though I know I'd prefer the matte just because of the upcharge.  Perhaps one day I'll cave and get the matte.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow it only took 2 days and I received a shipping confirmation


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

I have Reaching Out in glossy.  The matte option wasn't available when I ordered a month ago 

I do not find the glossy distracting in the least.  Maybe I just don't know any better since I haven't seen the matte.  I don't know if I will order the matte if I buy another skin, though, due to the upcharge.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

I could not resist the Library when I saw it, so I got it and replaced my wood finish.

I had been waiting for a book related skin.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I have had both glossy and matte and highly prefer the matte.  I like the way it feels but more importantly, there is no glare with the matte.  I read a lot in bed using a booklight and the glare on the glossy finish was very distracting.  Like other posters, I got the library in matte and am a huge fan!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just ordered a matte finish skin today. I'm looking forward to not having to worry about tbr glare from my booklight at night.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sometimes I have to move the kindle slightly while using the clip-on light, but it's for glare on the screen.  Haven't seen any glare on my glossy skin.  Happy that they have the matte option now for those who prefer it.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I emailed DG to see if the matte finish was doing well and got this reply from Keith:
_Hi Debi,
The suggestion was definitely a good one, it is going pretty well so far. It has definitely changed/added more steps for all of us that work here but it is going well enough that management is adding that option for devices that this matte option will be available for as well. 
So thank you, we do listen to ALL of our customers suggestions. 
Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions. 
Best Regards,
Keith
DecalGirl.com _
I guess that explains the upcharge. Plus, I was told a more expensive material had to be used. But - if more and more buy the matte then hopefully the cost will come down.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Received my "Laurie's Garden" skin and dressed my K2 with it- have had it for a few days now.  I DO love it, but I definitely notice fingerprints on the glossy finish, so I am constantly "polishing" it....but- for this design, I don't think I would like the matte finish as well- I really think it is meant to be glossy and "slick" looking if that makes any sense.  It was super easy to apply, and I really don't mind "polishing" my K2, so for me, it's a win-


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Suzan129 said:


> i just got the matte black. i like it allot


As soon as I saw that the matte finish was available, I tore off my gloss solid state black skin and ordered the matte black. I love it! The only think I didn't like about the skins was the glare created by my booklight. This solves the problem beautifully. The solid state black matte looks so classy - like a matte satin fabric. Good job, DecalGirl!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i just replaced my glossy skin with a custom matte skin and without any doubt the matte is superior. i'm never going back to glossy. the matte skin is even less reflective than the kindles screen which has a satin finish so skin glare is a thing of the past. worth every cent.

thanks to decalgirl


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I needed a break from all the colorful skin designs. I've had several and, while beautiful, I tired of them. My last skin was the Decalgirl Solid State Black in the gloss finish. I liked the look but struggled to get my booklight just right because the glare was so distracting. Last week, I ordered the matte finish Solid State Black and I just love it! It might seem boring to some, but the satiny finish eliminates glare and reminds me of a "little black dress" - very elegant. I change my various covers often and, let's face it, black goes with everything. "Kyra" like how she looks in it! Here are some pics. The soft glare that you see is from the flash on my Blackberry. It is really not at all noticeable in person and you can see that there is no more glare on the matte skin than there is on the Kindle screen itself.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting these pics!  If I may ask, what kind of light do you use with your Kindle?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I bet the contrast is great w/the matte black too..........


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

kat89447 said:


> Those are great. I have decal girl skins but they didn't have the matte option when I got mine. Now if they would offer the option to just buy the front for half the price. Mines in a case and the back is not necessarily needed. LOL


Now THAT would be so awesome! A reduced fee for just the front.. I'd probably buy more skins.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

...goes to show that "simple" can speak VOLUMES.  That's a classy look.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. I like the look too.



F1Wild said:


> Thanks so much for posting these pics! If I may ask, what kind of light do you use with your Kindle?


I use the Mighty Bright UltraFlex 2 but these pictures were taken without the light, only with the flash from my Blackberry. The reflection with the light is no worse than you see here and is so muted, I hardly notice it at all.



Ruby296 said:


> I bet the contrast is great w/the matte black too..........


Yes, Ruby, the dark skin makes the screen look much sharper. I've always leaned toward the darker skins. I also use the font hack. What you see in the picture is Georgia II.


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice looking stuff - thanks for the pix. 

                - Tbb


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd really like to see a larger selection of monochromatic solid and textured DecalGirl skins. Most of the design is lost on the front of the Kindle, and I never see the back because it's always in its cover. There is a DecalGirl design that I like called Saddle, but it's only available for the Kindle at an extra charge. I can't see paying $25 + shipping for a skin that I'll only see the on the front of my Kindle. (The $25 includes the extra charge for matte finish.) <sigh>


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

lulucello said:


> I'd really like to see a larger selection of monochromatic solid and textured DecalGirl skins. Most of the design is lost on the front of the Kindle, and I never see the back because it's always in its cover. There is a DecalGirl design that I like called Saddle, but it's only available for the Kindle at an extra charge. I can't see paying $25 + shipping for a skin that I'll only see the on the front of my Kindle. (The $25 includes the extra charge for matte finish.) <sigh>


Have you tried actually pricing it out? I ended up ordering a matte finish skin in a "custom" design (one of theirs but not one on the Kindle pages) and it ended up being $21.19 with the PSPHOME discount. They didn't charge $5 twice (once for the matte and once for the custom). Still more than a regular skin, but then again after I ordered that one it started showing up as one of the Kindle skins. And they do have quite a few solid colors.

I agree that I wish you could get just the front skin, I don't read a "naked" Kindle either, so the back skin, while lovely, is a bit of a waste, and I never put it on the back of my K1 until I sold it. Mytego does let you get just the front skin for a lower price. Haven't put the skin I ordered for my K2 on yet, because I just bought one from someone here on KB and I'm waiting for it to arrive (yes, I have a problem!). I've been reading a skinless Kindle for about a month now, seems weird!

And all my skins will be matte from here on out, just to stick with the original topic!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

DD said:


> I use the Mighty Bright UltraFlex 2 but these pictures were taken without the light, only with the flash from my Blackberry. The reflection with the light is no worse than you see here and is so muted, I hardly notice it at all.


Cheers! This is the one I use as well....but I haven't gone matte yet so still deal with the glare.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

lulucello said:


> I'd really like to see a larger selection of monochromatic solid and textured DecalGirl skins.


You should send a note to DecalGirl with your request. I requested the matte option when they were looking for suggestions and it was implemented over the holidays within a week and seems to be very successful. They are very good about listening to our wants & needs!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

DD, i tend to pick dark skins too, but they don't contrast as much as yours.  My next one may very well be matte black!


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd forgotten about the PSPHOME discount. Thanks for the reminder.  And if DecalGirl doesn't charge an extra $5 twice, the price would be much easier to justify.  I'll drop them a line about the selection of solids and textures, too.
Judith


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I just replaced my skin with the same one in matte.  Matte was not offered when I first purchased my skin.  I'm glad I changed it.  I much prefer the matte and will stay with it for future skins.  My glossy skin was still in great shape.  I was actually able to "re-invent" the back section to make a skin for my cell phone.  Decal girl does not offer a skin for my phone and I've been having to get cell phone skins from mytego.  The mytego skins are not up the the quality of decalgirl, so I used my old tego skin as a template.  It's not perfect but works.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

cheshirenc said:


> I just replaced my skin with the same one in matte. Matte was not offered when I first purchased my skin. I'm glad I changed it. I much prefer the matte and will stay with it for future skins. My glossy skin was still in great shape. I was actually able to "re-invent" the back section to make a skin for my cell phone. Decal girl does not offer a skin for my phone and I've been having to get cell phone skins from mytego. The mytego skins are not up the the quality of decalgirl, so I used my old tego skin as a template. It's not perfect but works.


Very clever recycling of your old skin!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Casse said:


> I went to order the Decalgirl skin - Laurie's garden and noticed the up charge for matte coating.
> 
> Does anyone use these or do you order the glossy standard version


I have the matte version of "By Any other Name" and I like it a lot. It almost eliminates the glare from a reading light.

Patrisha


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Just got a new one today, couldnt help myself


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I have this skin, glossy, not matte. It's beautiful, in my opinion, and I don't notice a glare or fingerprints as some have said...I'd like to see the matte, just to compare the two.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I just replaced my glossy skin with a matte finish. I love it!


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

I just received a matte skin (Moon Tree). It is absolutely stunning! I really like the look and Ferlinghetti of the matte. I don't think I'll ever go back to glossy.


----------



## cherokeelady14 (Feb 12, 2010)

I just got my skin in from Decalgirl today-someone said they were waiting for a book-related skin, and I think mine is adorable. Its from Vlad Studios, and its a glossy finish, which, in my opinion- though I am a very deep reader and it takes a lot to rouse me from my reading stupors- does not detract from the reading experience at all. I have never had a matte finish, as I used the discount for the little StuffBak label ( I figured it couldn't hurt), and I wanted to see what I thought about Decalgirl before I invested too heavily in skins. I will say that punching out the little letters for keyboard is annoying, but theres no tear or creasing, so in the end its worth it. The dark colors, which I chose very deliberately, are easier on the eyes than the very pretty, and interesting, more modern and bright ones. It makes me smile every time I look at my Kindle, so I would definitely suggest it to everyone else  This is the link to my skin for my Kindle 2! Let me know what you think.

Kindle 2 Skin - Lettereater


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

cherokeelady14 said:


> I just got my skin in from Decalgirl today-someone said they were waiting for a book-related skin, and I think mine is adorable. Its from Vlad Studios, and its a glossy finish, which, in my opinion- though I am a very deep reader and it takes a lot to rouse me from my reading stupors- does not detract from the reading experience at all. I have never had a matte finish, as I used the discount for the little StuffBak label ( I figured it couldn't hurt), and I wanted to see what I thought about Decalgirl before I invested too heavily in skins. I will say that punching out the little letters for keyboard is annoying, but theres no tear or creasing, so in the end its worth it. The dark colors, which I chose very deliberately, are easier on the eyes than the very pretty, and interesting, more modern and bright ones. It makes me smile every time I look at my Kindle, so I would definitely suggest it to everyone else  This is the link to my skin for my Kindle 2! Let me know what you think.
> http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/32785


This is VERY COOL! I wish we could change these without destroying it - there are so many I would like to use.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I recently bought the library skin in glossy, and I love it. I haven't noticed much glare, nor have fingerprints been a problem for me. I'm sure I'd love the matte, too, but there's I really like about the glossy skins.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My Nancy Drew skin came in the mail today (thanks ro0030!!) and I LOVE the matte finish.  No more glossy skins for me!  Love the look AND the feel.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Has anyone contacted decalgirl about just buying the front? Like many, I never use the back and hate to waste resources so I won't be ordering any more until the ones I have really wear out!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

sem said:


> Has anyone contacted decalgirl about just buying the front? Like many, I never use the back and hate to waste resources so I won't be ordering any more until the ones I have really wear out!


never thought about doing that


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

I didn't find my Pink Tranquility (glossy) to be distracting, and have never seen a fingerprint; however, after a year or so it just started to look a bit shabby to me.  Getting a little bored with it maybe?  Anywho, just replaced it with Dark Burlwood in matte.  I love the matte finish - no more glossy for me!  And the Burlwood looks very elegant with my Oberon Celtic Hounds in wine.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Geesh, I thought I loved the glossy finish until you all started talking about the matte finish and its non-glare advantage. Today, while waiting for hubby to get out of the dentist's office and then waiting after a chiropractic appointment for myself, all I saw while reading was the glare from my Library glossy skin. Now, I may have to get it in matte. I hate to spend the money for yet another skin, as my Library one is only about 5 weeks old. I have to admit, though, that the glare is noticeable now that I find myself thinking about it. I LOVE my library skin, so I can see that I have some thinking to do about replacing it. I'll probably give it a bit more time to see if I can quit noticing the glare. Talk about the power of suggestion!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Geesh, I thought I loved the glossy finish until you all started talking about the matte finish and its non-glare advantage. Today, while waiting for hubby to get out of the dentist's office and then waiting after a chiropractic appointment for myself, all I saw while reading was the glare from my Library glossy skin. Now, I may have to get it in matte. I hate to spend the money for yet another skin, as my Library one is only about 5 weeks old. I have to admit, though, that the glare is noticeable now that I find myself thinking about it. I LOVE my library skin, so I can see that I have some thinking to do about replacing it. I'll probably give it a bit more time to see if I can quit noticing the glare. Talk about the power of suggestion!


I've got this problem too. Never paid much attention to it since I figured out where & how to position my Mighty Bright light. Then I noticed the glare IN MY AVATAR and now my eyes keep looking for it when I hold the Kindle. And the fingerprints have gone from a mild nuisance to something that annoys me. That skin has been on there since July/August sometime, and I've really resisted changing it so far. But now the matte skins are getting really tempting.

The only thing keeping me from picking up a matte skin is my massive indecisiveness over which skin to go with. Stick with Monet's Waterlilies, which I love, or go for Venezia, which I think is also gorgeous but overall may be too light for my tastes.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I've got this problem too. Never paid much attention to it since I figured out where & how to position my Mighty Bright light. Then I noticed the glare IN MY AVATAR and now my eyes keep looking for it when I hold the Kindle. And the fingerprints have gone from a mild nuisance to something that annoys me. That skin has been on there since July/August sometime, and I've really resisted changing it so far. But now the matte skins are getting really tempting.
> 
> The only thing keeping me from picking up a matte skin is my massive indecisiveness over which skin to go with. Stick with Monet's Waterlilies, which I love, or go for Venezia, which I think is also gorgeous but overall may be too light for my tastes.


I am amazed how many skins I find myself drawn to. I love the more modern ones, as well as the ones that look like famous works of art. Then, I look at the Celtic Tree, Tree of Books, Library, etc., and I am drawn to them. Needless to say, I have a terrible time making up my mind. (I first had the skin, Stand Alone, which is a gorgeous blue/black scene of a solitary tree. Unfortunately, it clashes tremendously with my beautiful Avenue of Trees (fern) Oberon that my daughters and son-in-law gave me for Christmas.) I don't want to change skins too often, as I was really surprised how hard I had to tug on my Stand Alone skin when I was removing it. Since I recently decided upon the Library skin, I think I'll probably order it in matte before long.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I ordered a new DecalGirl skin in the Matte. I love the skin, but it looks glossy to me. Also, the packaging it came in says Glossy High-Res Color Art. Is the matte skin glossy at all? I put it on my Kindle thinking it would look less glossy, but it doesn't to me. This is my 4th skin and I really can't see a difference. Any input appreciated.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The finish of the matte is almost the same as the Kindle.. Almost a lightly pebbled texture to it. The glossy is really smooth. They may have sent the wrong skin.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Dear cherokeelady!
I have the Lettereaterskin,too and I love it...This "animal" is just so cute and funnyand the skin isn't distracting for me at all. I decided on the matte finish and really like that, too...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> The finish of the matte is almost the same as the Kindle.. Almost a lightly pebbled texture to it. The glossy is really smooth. They may have sent the wrong skin.


I definitely got the glossy skin then. There is no pebbled texture to it at all. I emailed DecalGirl about it and I'm sure they will respond tomorrow. got the Flip Flop skin hoping that it would bring on warmer weather.  I really like it and would just keep it if I hadn't paid more for the matte. The only problem is I put it on my Kindle thinking that it would look different once on. Thanks for the info. Kathy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Just heard from DecalGirl about the skin. I paid with Google checkout and it did not process the order as a matte skin. They are sending a new one tomorrow. What wonderful customer service.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I just ordered purple laquer in matte...to go with my ROH Oberon in purple...I think they will look nice together....or I hope they will!


----------



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

matte much better and worth the extra few bucks. Had 2 glossy and ended up taking them off.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I ordered my first matte skin, and it should be here in today's mail.  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am in the minority.  I received my custom decal yesterday, and ordered 1 matte and 1 original.  I dont like the matte.  I like shiny and bright and I think the matte just looks dull and flat.  Perhaps it works better for those who do a lot of reading with a light, which I dont do, but with the shiny I never had the fingerprint problem that others have described.  I put the matte skin on first, so dont know how long it will be before that is removed and shiny installed.  At least now I know!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Pushka...I always liked the glossy as well and never had a problem with fingerprints either. I did notice a glare occasionally with a light but it never really bothered me. Everyone has raved over the matte skins so I ordered my custom skin in the matte and hope I'm not disappointed later. I don't think I'll know if I like it or not until it's actually on the kindle.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

My new matte skin arrived! It's Moon Tree:



I love it! I thought it would probably be dull, but I was trying to read by book light the other day, and my glossy skin had a glare that was just driving me crazy. So dull or not, I thought I'd give it a try anyway.

I am so pleased with it! I don't think it's dull at all. Maybe if I had it right next to the glossy version of the same skin? Anyway, it's gorgeous, and I really like the feel of it. The new matte finish gets a big thumbs up from me!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yep KindleGirl, I hear you! I think perhaps it depends on the design too - my custom was meant to be bright and full of colour. The gloss is what I imagined it to be.

This is the custom design I sent in:









and this is it in matte:


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

The first skin I had was in the glossy finish and it was just fine.  I have ordered more in the matte finish and have one on my K2 now.  I have to admit I like the matte finish better, the feel and the look.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love both of the skins. They are both so beautiful. I can't wait to get my new one. I'll be able to compare the glossy and matte side by side.  Since I have the glossy on if I don't like it I can either sell the matte or just save it for later. I do get a lot of glare when on a plane. The overhead light is hard to get just right and if the sun is coming in the window that can cause a glare as well. I like to change every 2 or 3 months anyway, so if I don't like it I'll just go back to glossy.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

I have not seen a matte skin in person. I don't notice glare or fingerprints on my glossy skin. But if I had a matte one side by side with my glossy, I might. I've had the same skin since October and really like it, but I'm thinking it's time for a new look. May go with matte for the next one just to see what it's like.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Pushka....I think you are right. Some designs are just meant to be in glossy. Most probably look just fine in the matte, but for some the shiny just goes with the design. Your skin is really pretty...did the matte finish take away from the colors? It looks like from the picture you posted that the colors may be more dull looking.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think that is it KindleGirl, the colours are duller in the matte version but brighter in the glossy.  The matte is coming off today - have had it on for 24 hours and I still prefer the gloss.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree, the colors on the glossy are much brighter than the matte.

That said, I really prefer my matte skins and will not buy a glossy again.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Its funny isnt it.  I wonder if it is the same preference for photographs - you know, those things we used to print off before we all became digitised.  I always preferred the gloss to matte, although in that case, fingerprints were an issue!


----------



## Merlilu (Feb 23, 2010)

I just got my matte finish (Mountain of Doom) and am so glad I chose that.  My cover is black leather and the black part of the design looks JUST like my cover - go with matte if you're anal about fingerprints!!!!


----------



## Labnick (Jan 6, 2010)

I have the matte amd love it!  Would never consider glossy.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am just not getting this finger print issue.  I have a glossy decal in waiting, ran my fingers all over it and cannot see any sign of it. Unlike my iphone face which is a real grease magnet.


----------



## shamrocker (Jan 21, 2010)

My skin is glossy and I have not seen any fingerprints on it.  Usually, I wash my hands before handling my "sacred" Kindle!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I've never noticed fingerprints on mine, either, but I do notice quite a bit of glare. I went ahead and ordered Library in matte for that reason.


----------



## Z-man (Feb 18, 2010)

I got the black one in matte and lovin' it.
When I ordered my Kindle, I remember thinking, I wish these came in Black instead of White.
Well, I now have the next best thing.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My Library skin in matte just arrived in the mail, and I'm going to get off of here and check it out. Will report back in a few minutes.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Every time I see that there are more posts on this thread, I think "maybe I'll order the Lily design in matte finish".  One of these days.  I still like my spring meadow skin for now.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I got my new Matte skin today. They had originally sent me the Glossy. The colors are just as bright on both the glossy and matte. I took pictures of both side by side. As you can see I had a hard time getting a picture without the glare. I really like it. I have to say that I am used to the feel of the glossy, so I think the feel of the matte is going to be something I will have to get used to.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> This is the custom design I sent in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beautiful skin!!! And so ready for Spring!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

F1, what a great design!

Also like the beach thongs design better in the picture posted here than as I saw it on the Decalgirl website.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow! That butterfly and dragon fly skin with the gorgeous red mushrooms printing Amazing!!!!  Absolutely Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks guys!   I love it too.  And I keep looking for all the bits in it, like the mouse sleeping in a match box!  Looks lovely with my butterfly oberon!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I got my new Matte skin today. They had originally sent me the Glossy. The colors are just as bright on both the glossy and matte. I took pictures of both side by side. As you can see I had a hard time getting a picture without the glare. I really like it. I have to say that I am used to the feel of the glossy, so I think the feel of the matte is going to be something I will have to get used to.


Such a cute skin! Especially for the months of the year I live in Florida. Oh, I wish I could change my skin every day as I do my covers. I like so many of them.

Yes, the colors look just as bright. Colors just seem to "pop" more on glossy things. For instance, when one prints in color on glossy paper. But not enough of a difference for me to put up with the annoying glare.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Yep KindleGirl, I hear you! I think perhaps it depends on the design too - my custom was meant to be bright and full of colour. The gloss is what I imagined it to be.
> 
> This is the custom design I sent in:
> 
> ...


Wonderful colors!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> F1, what a great design!


Marti, it's Pushka's skin - I just "quoted" it so it would appear on the next page for reference. It's amazing, isn't it? I'll bet Johnny Depp's Mad Hatter would love it, too!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I finally got a chance to put my matte Library DecalGirl skin on my K2, and I love it!!!  I liked the glossy finish, but the glare was beginning to bother me. Now, it's perfect. I think it will be matte for me when the time comes that I finally order another skin.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Glad you like it!


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

I've ordered the HAL 9000 skin in matte. It doesn't really go with my blue ROH cover but I couldn't resist it.

I may have to bite the bullet and order the black rose Oberon cover - when my hubby recovers from the shock of my recent Kindle accessories blitz. 

EDIT: Thanks Harvey for inserting the pic for me.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I received my custom matte skin on Friday and put it on yesterday. I have to say I love it! I never really had a problem with the glossy, but for some reason I do love the matte. I also received my blue butterfly Oberon with velcro earlier this week so it's all new stuff for me now. My other Oberon has the corners but I think I am going to like the velcro also.....but only time will tell which is my favorite.


----------

